
Will the Saudi Kingdom Collapse Under the Resource Curse? - dingleberry
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/will-the-saudi-kingdom-collapse-under-the-resource-curse/
======
randomerr
MatPat (The Game Theorist) actually cited countries like Saudi Arabia and
Venezuela in one of his videos. He said that their complete dependence on one
resource and totalitarian governmental structure would cause come collapse in
a matter of time.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByeyFfOHgQA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByeyFfOHgQA)

